# TV-Redaktion sucht Opfer von Teleflate!!!



## Redakteur (7 September 2004)

Wir suchen für einen Beitrag für BIZZ (Pro7) Leute, die durch Dialer von Teleflate geschädigt worden sind und bereit sind uns darüber Auskunft zu geben. Da wir noch mitten in der Recherche sind, freuen wir uns auch über Leute, die uns Hinweise und Tipps zu dem Thema geben können.
Bitte schickt uns Eure Telefonnummer, damit wir schnell in Kontakt treten können oder ruft uns an.

Ansprechpartner sind:

Steffi Hausmann 
030-25432-410
[email protected]

Silke Karcher
030-25432-270
[email protected]


----------



## technofreak (7 September 2004)

@Forenteilnehmer 

dieses Posting ist mit den Betreibern  abgestimmt 

tf


----------



## Guest (7 September 2004)

*TV-Redaktionen suchen Opfer von Teleflate & Co.*

Habe da in der Vergangenheit einige mühseelige Recherchen für ÖR- Senderformate in Erinnerung ...
Sendungen des ÖR- Bereiches wie PlusMinus, ZDF Länderspiegel, PANORAMA, FAKT, MONITOR, REPORT Mainz, Report München, ARD MoMa, ZDF MoMa, ARD Mittagsmagazin, ZDF Mittagsmagazin, KONTRASTE, Die Story/ WDR, ZDF.reporter, WISO sowie Süddeutsche TV, SPIEGEL TV, Stern TV sind immer gerne auch bereit, aus Zuschauerbriefen etwas zu machen. 
Wer die Kontakte zu diesen Redaktionen sucht, schreibe mir einfach. Er muss lediglich bereit sein, seine Geschichte vor einer Kamera darzulegen. Daran scheitert es denn auch oft. Meist ist die Flut an Briefen mit gleichartigen Fällen nach der Ausstrahlung enorm. Hätte jemand vielleicht eine besonders "auffällige" Erfahrung, die auch ein größeres Publikum interessieren könnte?


----------



## sascha (7 September 2004)

> Wer die Kontakte zu diesen Redaktionen sucht, schreibe mir einfach.



Oder melde sich auf entsprechende Anfragen hier im Forum. Diese sind von uns verifiziert. Und ich gehe aus gewissen Gründen davon aus, dass obiger Aufruf nicht der einzige bleiben wird


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 September 2004)

Gleich ist dieser Beitrag zu sehen, Pro7/Bizz, Start 23:30.

Viel Spass,
TSCN


----------



## dotshead (21 September 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Gleich ist dieser Beitrag zu sehen, Pro7/Bizz, Start 23:30.
> 
> Viel Spass,
> TSCN



Super seriös schon die Einleitung bei Raab. Weil Pro7/Bizz nachgehakt hat, brauchen die Nutzer nüx bezahlen. *lolwech*


----------



## Captain Picard (21 September 2004)

> Super seriös schon die Einleitung bei Raab.


Wer oder was ist Raab ?  muß man den oder das  kennen ? 

cp


----------



## sascha (23 September 2004)

Der Beitrag an sich war mehr als ok. Schön aufgezeigt, hinter welchem Briefkastensystem sich die Szene versteckt - und wies hinterher keiner gewesen sein will...


----------



## Anonymous (23 September 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beitrag an sich war mehr als ok. Schön aufgezeigt, hinter welchem Briefkastensystem sich die Szene versteckt - und wies hinterher keiner gewesen sein will...


 Ja, das fand ich auch. Und dann dieser RegTP-Kommentar: "Wir haben das alles im Griff, es muss keiner zahlen". Realsatire...
Und etwas ganz wichtiges hat gefehlt: Hätte es nicht die Freaks aus diesem Forum gegeben, die den "seriösen Scriptkiddies im Lotus" technisch gewachsen sind, hätten die User draussen sich monatelang mit der Telekom (Oder war's der QSC-Ableger?) rumschlagen müssen und keiner hätte geglaubt, was sie erlebt haben. Man hätte ihnen durch sturers Festhalten an der Forderung implizit "Lüge" unterstellt. Aber wenigstens hat man einen gewissen Herrn zwar keinen Seitensprung, aber wenigstens eine explizite Falschaussage nachgewiesen. Ein Anfang...


----------



## Anonymous (7 November 2004)

Ist eigentlich das Fass ohne Boden in Rom angekommen? Kennt jemand die Adresse in Rom, an die es unterwegs war? Was wurde aus dem link, der einen zu der bösen Seite geschickt hat?
grüsse
telefledderer


----------

